# Clearlane. How well does it work?



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm looking in to using clearlane this year and I would like some feed back about it. How well does it work? I did search it and didn't find much about it. Its almost $30 dollars a ton cheaper than Magic in my area. Any info would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I use Clearlane in all the yellow salt bins for my sites because it won't freeze.

Another advantage is that you can see where you've already spread it & it tends to work faster & last longer.

Heres some pics of an "extra" request we had for eliminating hard pack snow from a courtyard, that wasn't part of the contract.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We use it on really cold nights on our commercial properties.
Its a small price more to pay to ensure icy conditions are eliminated when regualr salting wont be as effective. 
Its well worth the money IMO.
I agree $20 more a tnm is alot...but ask yourself how much a slip and fall claim would cost your business.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

And that might be the best drop spreader on the market Cre.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1113565 said:


> We use it on really cold nights on our commercial properties.
> Its a small price more to pay to ensure icy conditions are eliminated when regualr salting wont be as effective.
> Its well worth the money IMO.
> I agree $20 more a tnm is alot...but ask yourself how much a slip and fall claim would cost your business.


What kind of residual effect does it have? If you can use half as much salt what is the suggested application rate or what have you found to work for you. The Clearlane is $99 a ton and Magic is $130 a ton.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We only use it, and I wouldn't say there is anything crazy different then salt except what Johnny said with the lower temps, a main thing is the colour. It sounds stupid, but colour is a great seller. You do get a tighter spread pattern with it though.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cet;1113567 said:


> And that might be the best drop spreader on the market Cre.


That undoubtably is the best drop spreader on the market.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1113599 said:


> We only use it, and I wouldn't say there is anything crazy different then salt except what Johnny said with the lower temps, a main thing is the colour. It sounds stupid, but colour is a great seller. You do get a tighter spread pattern with it though.


So if there isn't anything that is crazy different from salt. Why do you only use it. Just for color? Color isn't going to make it less icy. Is it better than or equal to Magic?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Isn't that much more per yard, we have some interlock roadways, and colour sells. You missed my point there with the selling. It sells us that we use something special.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Foo foo salt. The green salt puts more green in your back pocket eh Jon. I should switch to green instead of brown.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1113908 said:


> Isn't that much more per yard, we have some interlock roadways, and colour sells. You missed my point there with the selling. It sells us that we use something special.


I get the selling point of it. The customer can actually see it on the ground. but I'm not sell my special service. Maybe next year it will help me sell services. I'm trying to make my job easier as far as having to pretreat or make multiple visits to the sites to check for ice.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Pristine, you use it and does it work well to prevent black ice or refreeze?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I think it does better then salt, I would say it has a better residual effect, but I wouldn't bet money.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JpLawn;1114007 said:


> I get the selling point of it. The customer can actually see it on the ground. but I'm not sell my special service. Maybe next year it will help me sell services. I'm trying to make my job easier as far as having to pretreat or make multiple visits to the sites to check for ice.


The customer doesn't have long to see that it is green. It will go white pretty fast. I have be challenged a few times if I actually put down clearlane or white salt.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

From my experience...

Clearlane does have a more of residual effect than untreated salt. Any light skiffs, or snow blowing off rooftops and landing on treated areas will have a tendency to melt rather than turn to ice.

The colour means nothing to me or my clients, but then again, my client demographic is much different than Jon's.

We do fill our sidewalk salt boxes with them and use them on walks because it has less of a tendency to go rock hard and like I said before it works much better than stright salt at lower temperatures. A bonus is its residual effects...esp on sidewalks!

Like I said earlier, rock salt does it for us most of the time...but when temps drop to say anywhere below -15C we opt to spread Clearlane as it get the job done...and alot faster!

Some people claim they spread 20%-25% less product because its treated...I really cant attest to that as we use it only when its frigid out and I'm more concerned with restoring the pavement to wet and safe conditions than making sure the application rate is less than bulk salt. I would imagine it would be if used on warmer nights...but we dont.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1114059 said:


> From my experience...
> 
> Clearlane does have a more of residual effect than untreated salt. Any light skiffs, or snow blowing off rooftops and landing on treated areas will have a tendency to melt rather than turn to ice.
> 
> ...


The residual effect is what I'm looking for. Our temps range from 34 F days to 20-15 F at night. So times we hit the teens. I have a commercial property that is an hour from my shop that I want to be able to pre treat and have it last awhile in to the storm and maybe till the end. One guy will be there plowing all storm but that truck doesn't have a spreader. Is clearlane a good choice for this or should I go with Magic?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm happy with Clearlanes results for pretreating also. Can't comment about Magic as we've never used it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would agree with that. It does well pretreating.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

we use something similar,and I will never use the brown magic again. Nothing like a client calling and asking why their lot and sidewalks looks like someone took a s h i t on it. their words.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I once was told that when we applied Thawrox, it looked like puke everywhere.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;1114203 said:


> we use something similar,and I will never use the brown magic again. Nothing like a client calling and asking why their lot and sidewalks looks like someone took a s h i t on it. their words.


I know your not a fan of Magic. I have used it a couple times and it work well for us.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1114210 said:


> I once was told that when we applied Thawrox, it looked like puke everywhere.


Did it smeel like Mango?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Mango's! Really?


----------



## grassmowerman (Oct 29, 2010)

Where can I get clearlane or safelane ?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Regular rock salt $60/ton, CL $89 and Magic is too much....hard to justify for the weather we have here in our market using anything but rock salt.



JpLawn;1113593 said:


> What kind of residual effect does it have? If you can use half as much salt what is the suggested application rate or what have you found to work for you. The Clearlane is $99 a ton and Magic is $130 a ton.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

mullis56;1119392 said:


> Regular rock salt $60/ton, CL $89 and Magic is too much....hard to justify for the weather we have here in our market using anything but rock salt.


Where are you out of?


----------



## grassmowerman (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking for clearlane or safelane in indiana.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Call Cargill. They can give you the name of a local distributor.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

Circle City i will have to disagree with you. Last couple years we have and a lot of alberta clipers that bring in real cold air and regular rock salt wont melt the snow unless applied at a very high rate. Last year we used treated salt all year and didnt have a problem. The best thing was with the ice we had this last year, the treated salt did not let the ice bond with the pavement and we were able to scrape lots clean.

I am very interested in clearlane but have been using Ice Bite and it is $$$. Now i am looking for something a little more economical with close to the same results.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been looking in to clearlane for a while. I think I'm gonna try it out this winter. Its all most the same cost per ton delivered in my area. If your interested in clearlane then look Cargill up on the web. They can give you the closet supplier.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Clearlane is awesome. We are using it on 40% of our sites and love it. You may think it is more money but in the long run it may save you big time. I have used a bunch of different brands and I would say clearlane is toward the top of my list. I wish you lived close to Cincinnati Ohio because i could sell it for much less.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

iceman1;1297671 said:


> Clearlane is awesome. We are using it on 40% of our sites and love it. You may think it is more money but in the long run it may save you big time. I have used a bunch of different brands and I would say clearlane is toward the top of my list. I wish you lived close to Cincinnati Ohio because i could sell it for much less.


What kind of residual effect does the Clearlane have? Will it prevent black ice and refreeze at night if it was treated during the day? What color are you using?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

iceman1;1297671 said:


> Clearlane is awesome. We are using it on 40% of our sites and love it. You may think it is more money but in the long run it may save you big time. I have used a bunch of different brands and I would say clearlane is toward the top of my list. I wish you lived close to Cincinnati Ohio because i could sell it for much less.


What he said, plus it gives you piece of mind when the temps really drop. Its an a$$ saver and money saver...esp in all-inclusive contracts.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

JohnnyRoyale;1297771 said:


> What he said, plus it gives you piece of mind when the temps really drop. Its an a$$ saver and money saver...esp in all-inclusive contracts.


Do you use ClearLane on a lot of the site you do?


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

JohnnyRoyale;1297771 said:


> What he said, plus it gives you piece of mind when the temps really drop. Its an a$$ saver and money saver...esp in all-inclusive contracts.


Do you use ClearLane on a lot of the site you do? How do your customers like it?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

We use it. It's UNBELIEVABLE. Thaws in extreme cold temps and will not freeze or harden in a box. Reaction time is probably 2-3 times faster than rock salt too. It melts fast and dries fast, no chance for a mid day ice over. Infact there's been many times that it's helped for the following storm too. I'd say vs std bulk rock salt it's 50% more efficient.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We only use it when the temps get way below normal other wise the white stuff works us. As far as I'm concerned your wasting your money using it when temps are just below freezing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

got-h2o;1300123 said:


> We use it. It's UNBELIEVABLE. Thaws in extreme cold temps and will not freeze or harden in a box. Reaction time is probably 2-3 times faster than rock salt too. It melts fast and dries fast, no chance for a mid day ice over. Infact there's been many times that it's helped for the following storm too. I'd say vs std bulk rock salt it's 50% more efficient.


I second that. It is awesome. Well worth the money in the long run. I also had residual effect on the next storm.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

ANA Proscapes;1300103 said:


> Do you use ClearLane on a lot of the site you do?


We use it on all of our sites when the temps drop.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I used it last season on my larger commercial lots where there's lots of snow pack from daytime traffic and it worked great. Well worth the extra money when you need something a little more potent than rock salt.


----------

